# Any Sports fans here?



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Who's your team? I'm all about the Sixers and Eagles... (live outside of Philly.)
Basketball is my thing, and football is just great..
HUGE Evan Turner and Jrue Holiday fan. Desean Jackson is the man, he got his big contract, now he will try lol, about to break records. Don't like what Mike Vick did.. meh.
I used to have courtside tickets when I was real young, when Barkley was on the sixers, it was awesome. Got to go in the locker room a lot, had some connections like 25 years ago lol... 
So who's your team, players, sport?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a feeling this will be a very contravesial thread because everyone KNOWS how much BETTER the giants are than the eagles... there i said it!


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

::::Grin:::: 
Can't knock the Giants on their recent success, however it's the year of the eagle!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ha i didnt know that, well my favorite game to watch is the giants vs eagles or giants vs patriots... whens the year of the giant???


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

I made that part up... In my mind it's the year of the Eagles. : )


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all the young kids today laugh at the cleveland browns because most of them don't really know much about football..the browns were one of the winningest teams in the history of the sport....
the "super bowl" is a relatively new term..it used to be called the "world championship".
the browns probably won more of them than any other team..
i was born and raised in clevealnd..have always been and will always be a cleveland fan...
there are a lot of players that i don't care for and believe that they need to be removed from all sports..blackballed , i believe is the word..mr vick being right up at the top of the list..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, my favorite sport is basketball. My favorite team was the Chicago Bulls. I like baseball as well, favorite teams are the Padres and Mariners. For basketball, I have to say that my favorite team would be all of them. For football, I would have to say the Chargers and Seahawks.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

my fav sport is football im a big fan of the ravens and in basketball my hometown heat =)


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You guys all have it wrong, packers is the best football team hands down...


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

explain why they lost after a perfect season ? i will admit they have the best passing offense and if this draft class was good to them they will have a defense worth taking notes on. But the run game is just horrible there


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

We have some good runners, I think the big mistakes last season was benching Arron to let our backup play a game and mess it all up. We did have a great season last year and this year I hope they get it together and we will be on top once again. We have a good pass game with Rodgers, I'm so glad we have him and not a 70 year old man trying to play qb for us lol


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol matt flynn will be tested this year so wel c


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

He's alright I won't say the best but your back up qb is not going to be the best because he's a backup. In the times iv seen him play I'm really 50-50 he makes some good passes and gets threw it. Other times I just shake my head in disappointment.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

he played 1 game and remember rodgers was a backup as well n so was marino at one point


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Football is not my thing sorry, It is American Soccer in my eyes lol.. Or is it European football? Hmmm.. I will watch Football if I have too.. And I will route for San Diego as my home team. I've been to a few Charger games, and that is fun. Especially when they host another team I may in secret like better lol.

----

Baseball puts me to sleep, I really can't handle watching it on TV sober. I will go to games though, and I have gone to ALOT of Padres games. Also quite a few Dodger games, that's fun. The Padres single A team The Storm plays at a stadium not too far from where I live, and I will catch a few games there a year just to break the norm. 

----

Anyways, I love basketball. Love the sport, love to play it. I love basketball as a whole, I like a lot of players as they play in their own style, skill, ect... They could be on a team that I don't care for, but there are a lot of good players out there all alone (Derrick Rose) who don't have a ton of great teammates, but I route for the players!

There is an exception in this. I was born and raised in Southern California. And I am a HUGE Laker fan, that fact alone might make you hate or love me. 

Ironically, I do like the Boston Celtics, I think they have a great team. I won't route for them if they play LA, but I don't hate on another team just because they are rivals. You gotta give respect haha. I am not a huge fan of Miami, but I have followed Chris Bosh around for a while, and you have to give respect to the good players they have. 

This next basketball season looks awesome. I have been a Steve Nash fan for a while so I think it is cool that he is in LA. I would prefer that they got him 5 years ago, but I still like him a lot as a player. 

Come playoff time, I route for my California teams. The Lakers, The Clippers. The Kings, and Golden State. But I watch ALL games in both the Eastern and Western conference. I just love the game. 

This last weekends Olympic basketball game was awesome too!!! And not just America, but Spain did really good too. I was impressed to see the other countries players.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't stand basket ball :/ and only go to games when my friend drags me with to one. He has pulled me with to a couple games in the past. 

Football is the only sport I will watch on tv.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Murlock.... How about my Sixers getting Andrew freekin Bynum.
Jrue Holiday/Evan Turner
Evan Turner/Nick Young
Dorell Wright/Thad YoungJason Richardson
Spencer Hawes/Lavoy Allen/Thad
Andrew Bynum/Kwame Brown

Team is 10 deep
It all comes down to how much better Turner and Jrue are this year. Huge fan of both.
Know one on the Heat can stop Bynum. Heat are still better, but it makes things interesting in the East for sure. Bynum will stuff the lane on Lebron and d wade.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

Mystery snail said:


> Hey Murlock.... How about my Sixers getting Andrew freekin Bynum.
> Jrue Holiday/Evan Turner
> Evan Turner/Nick Young
> Dorell Wright/Thad YoungJason Richardson
> ...


i love the heat simply because they aren't a normal team. We are small we don't have a lot of big players but we make that up for in play makers. Wade,lebron,haslem,ray allen,bosh,chalmers,battie,and miller are all great players and most are guarenteed to be in hof one day. I will admit our three biggest threats are now the lakers thanks to their great offseason, thunder( they lost but they are still a great team), and a tie between the celtics and bulls. Rose is out still with his injury so the bulls wont necessarily be the biggest threat and the celtics lost ray to us taking a play maker out but they still have a good team. It will be a interesting year.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

How bout them Cowboys!!! WOOOOOO!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


LKNSAD;NASDNVJKANSD;JKVNASJKNVUIWHE4RG98WHN498VaslidNVLKZNDS98RHT809AWU4T8WNA9VNAPSNDFVUIAH0984WHG983H4NNQAOGNAONDSVJKNJDSNVAERHGAHERGHAERGUNAERNPVAEORHG893HGQ98AHNROGNERGP98N34QO8GAE9RHG9EAHRG9H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Mystery snail said:


> Hey Murlock.... How about my Sixers getting Andrew freekin Bynum.
> Jrue Holiday/Evan Turner
> Evan Turner/Nick Young
> Dorell Wright/Thad YoungJason Richardson
> ...


Dude. I really like Bynum, and no one here really cares for him, I swear that I am the only person who is going to miss him! Granted he is not as good after he hurt his knee, but still, he is a BEAST! Can't stop him, he is too big, and too strong. 

You have a lot of young blood on your team. I like Evan Turner too, he is agile, and always drives the ball straight to the basket, with style haha. He is just a good forward. I think he will bust a move this next year, I would like to see him rise up.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

The Buzz around Philly is awesome. Something we have not had for the sixers since Iverson was here. More of a Eagles-Phillies-Flyers town. but now it should be a Sixers town again. I am pumped. was just at a wedding and Bynums name came up numerous times amoungst friends, everyone is jacked.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Mystery snail said:


> The Buzz around Philly is awesome. Something we have not had for the sixers since Iverson was here. More of a Eagles-Phillies-Flyers town. but now it should be a Sixers town again. I am pumped. was just at a wedding and Bynums name came up numerous times amoungst friends, everyone is jacked.


hahah.. Well I hope you guys do good this year, and yeah it's your turn again, that's for sure!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm a huge Miami Dolphins fan when Dan Marino was QB. I basically just follow them but they're still a long way from being a serious contender.

On to basketball... Let me say this, I hate the NBA period! Too many big egos each think they're the next Jordan, Bird, Magic, Ewing or whatever. I especially can't stand Kobe and LeBron.

I prefer college basketball and am a die-hard Syracuse Orangemen fan. That's right folks, I bleed orange.

Baseball - I'm a huge Baltimore Orioles fan.

Hockey - Boston Bruins.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

Ice said:


> I'm a huge Miami Dolphins fan when Dan Marino was QB. I basically just follow them but they're still a long way from being a serious contender.
> 
> On to basketball... Let me say this, I hate the NBA period! Too many big egos each think they're the next Jordan, Bird, Magic, Ewing or whatever. I especially can't stand Kobe and LeBron.
> 
> ...


woot phin fans


----------

